
Security experts warn of dangers of rogue Wi-Fi hotspots - jacquesm
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/08/11/wifi.security.hackers/index.html?eref=edition_technology
======
chengas123
It seems like they tried to make this scary just to have a story. Unless
you're connecting to a site without SSL, or using an old unpatched version of
IE, or ignore your browser's warnings about the SSL cert, etc., I'd say you're
pretty safe. Am I wrong?

